# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Uvredljivi članak u Novom listu 23.3.2013.

## mifija

Nisam znala točno kamo bih stavila ovo, pretpostavljam da spada ovdje, ako ne, molim da me premjestite. Javila sam se i na Rodinu Facebook stranicu, ali nisam sigurna da li link na članak radi, pa ga prenosim ovdje cijelog. Uglavnom, danas sam slučajno naletjela na ovaj članak i ostala zgrožena što se nešto ovakvo može objaviti u relativno većim dnevnim novinama, kakav je Novi list. Budući da se Roda spominje poimence kao glavni "krivac" za promicanje attachment parentinga (koji je, po njihovom, izgleda, izvor svega zla), željela sam vam skrenuti pažnju na to. Meni je članak uvredljiv na više razina te se nadam da postoji šansa za službenu reakciju. Nekako smatram da ovako nešto ne bi smjelo proći urednika i dospjeti u tisak.



*SLIJEPA ZALUĐENOST MODERNIM RODITELJSTVOM* NUSPOJAVE SVEPROŠIRENOG TRENDA ODGOJA KOJI SE VRTI OKO DJECE KAO BOŽANSTVA

ZAŠTO ODGAJAMO mala čudovišta?

Maja HRGOVIĆ

 Ostavite svaku nadu, vi koji ulazite«, napisao je netko duhovit na zgradi vrtića u novozagrebačkim Utrinama. Nakon razgovora s odgojiteljicama koje ondje rade, sve sam sigurnija da dosjetka anonimnog grafitera nije slučajno pronašla mjesto baš ovdje. Netko bi rekao da je okrutno, možda i čudovišno, ispisati citat iz Danteova »Pakla« na ustanovi za odgoj djece, tih malih, nevinih anđela. Ali, oni koji rade s djecom, teško da će u razgovoru spomenuti pridjev »anđeoski«. 
    – Mali sadisti. Sebični, okrutni, lijeni, škrti, bezobrazni. 
    Tako ih opisuje naša sugovornica, tridesetogodišnja teta koja je u proteklih sedam godina stekla odradila čitav maraton zamjena po raznim zagrebačkim vrtićima. Status »prve rezerve« podrazumijeva da radi s djecom kad se neka od redovnih teta razboli ili ode na porodiljski, ali na stalno zaposlenje još uvijek ne može računati. Trenutno je »između poslova« – čeka da neka od starijih odgajateljica ode u mirovinu, ili da neka od mlađih zatrudni. Ona sama ne razmišlja o djeci. 
    – Kad sam bila na faksu, nije bilo upitno da ću biti majka, nisam nikad ni pomislila da ću jednog dana zazirati od same pomisli da imam dijete, kaže ona. Ovo, naravno, nikad ne bi otkrila na razgovoru za posao. 
    – Odakle ovaj cinizam? – čudim se. 
    – Iz prakse! – kaže ona. A zatim uslijedi bujica frustranih opisa svakojakih dogodovština iz vrtića i susreta s roditeljima, na temelju kojih je u sedam godina razvila čvrsto uvjerenje da je današnji odgoj djece ustvari – proizvodnja malih čudovišta. Po njezinom mišljenju, koje je spremna izreći jedino anonimno, na internetskim forumima (ili na fasadi vrtića?), za akutnu razmaženost djece – koja ne poštuju autoritete, koja su »teška«, bezobzirna zanovijetala, patološki usmjerena na zadovoljenje vlastitih »fiks-ideja« – naša sugovornica krivi roditelje. 
    – Mnogim roditeljima su isprane glave ovim nametljivim trendom odgoja koji djecu stavlja na pijedestal, kojim se od djece rade božanstva. Sve te priče o bezgraničnoj podršci, iscjeljenju ljubavlju, ostvarenju potencijala… Tek će se pokazati koliko je taj roditeljski fanatizam štetan. Ja se bojim budućnosti u kojoj će ova djeca stasati i preuzeti svijet, kaže naša sugovornica, nesvjesno ponavljajući tezu iz najsurovijeg i najobjektivnijeg književnog teksta koji sam ikad pročitala o ovoj temi, »The Case Against Babies« J. Williamsa, objavljen u Granta Magazineu, u broju naslovljenom »Children«.     

Povampirenje djece

    Iako cijenim njezinu iskrenost, dok je slušam, osjećam olakšanje što moja četverogodišnja kćer nije imala priliku imati nju za tetu. Možda njezino mišljenje o djeci ne bi bilo ovoliko negativno da je i sama majka. S druge strane, često baš roditeljstvo pomućuje objektivnost; zato je o problematičnoj djeci najteže razgovarati s njihovim ljubavlju zaslijepljenim roditeljima. 
    U svakom slučaju, parovi koji se kolebaju oko roditeljstva nisu nikad imali ovoliko razloga da konačno i potpuno odbace tu ideju: današnja su djeca anti-reklama za roditeljstvo. Koliko vam se puta dogodilo da vam u goste dođu prijatelji s djecom, a da vam ta djeca nisu zalila trosjed lakom za nokte, išarala zid, prolila sve šampone u zahodsku školjku, kemijskom »obojala« tek kupljenu bijelu kožnu fotelju, i zamalo razbila glavu u jednome od nekoliko iritantnih napadaja razmaženosti, kad su histeričnim skvičanjem, udaranjem roditelja i bacanjem po podu zahtijevala da im se puste Gormiti ili koji drugi popularni crtić prepun agresije i krajnje debilnih dijaloga, ili im je na pamet pala neka druga, fizički ili tehnički neizvediva ideja? Ako vam je ovaj scenarij nepoznat, znači da niste u bližem doticaju s djecom. (Možete se smatrati sretnima, rekla bi naša sugovornica N.) 
    Još osamdesetih godina prošloga stoljeća, odgoj je podrazumijevao uvažavanje starijih, roditelja i profesora, razvijanje odgovornosti, a ne samo zadovoljavanje prohtjeva djece. Teško je bilo i zamisliti da bi učenici mogli terorizirati profesora, kao što se dogodilo Renati Kraljić, mladoj profesorici engleskog jezika u osnovnoj školi Rugvica. Kad je 2005. godine istupila u javnost ispovijedivši svoju priču o učenicima koji su je napadali, uništili joj automobil i prijetili joj, priča je zvučala pomalo nevjerojatno. 
    – Zbog ove djece moj je život pakao. Dolazak u školu za mene je užasno, stresno iskustvo – i sve mi je teže staviti na lice osmijeh kad ulazim u učionicu. Učenici kao da se natječu tko će mi načiniti veću štetu; prijetili su mi premlaćivanjem, na automobilu su mi urezali križeve, izgrebali su mi vjetrobransko staklo... Većina njih ne zna uopće razlikovati dobro od zla, nemaju nimalo poštovanja, ne uvažavaju nikakav autoritet, nikog se ne boje, vjeruju da mogu činiti što ih je volja i proći bez ikakvih posljedica, rekla je tada Renata Kraljić, jedna od prvih obrazovnih djelatnika koji su progovorili o povampirenju djece i tinejdžera.     

Odgoj u krizi

    Osam godina kasnije, nitko se tome više ne čudi. Nasilje u školama vrvi u svim smjerovima, žrtve su i profesori i drugi učenici. U međuvremenu, dogodilo se puno toga: napadi na profesore postali su učestala stavka u crnoj kronici; nasmrt je, ni kriv ni dužan, premlaćen Luka Ritz; učenik petog razreda pretukao je profesoricu u Varaždinu; profesora Ivu Zuraka iz Medicinske škole u Rijeci napao je i teško fizički ozlijedio otac učenice koja je dobila jedinicu, a iz istog razloga u bolnici je završio profesor Fakulteta političkih znanosti Tonči Kursar. Dok odgojitelji za odgovornost prozivaju roditelje, optužujući ih da su prezaposleni i da se ne bave djecom, roditelji vraćaju lopticu, govoreći da su škole prezahtjevne, da izlažu djecu stresu. Postalo je važnije da se loši učenici zaštite od stresa zbog jedinice koju su zaradili neradom, nego da se odgovorno suoče s posljedicama svog nerada. 
    Kad je točno nastupila ova promjena, kad je »društvo čvrstog stanja«, kako sociolozi i filozofi nazivaju drugu polovicu 20. stoljeća, prešlo u »društvo tekućeg stanja« u kojemu se promjene događaju takvom brzinom da je zapravo ultimativni zahtjev biti spreman odgovoriti zahtjevima sada i ovdje? 
    – U današnjem društvu, dakle, treba biti prilagodljiv, snalažljiv, otvoren i znati misliti svojom glavom – a to možemo ako razvijamo samopoštovanje, vjeru u sebe i odgovornost, kaže Sabina Marunčić iz Agencije za odgoj i obrazovanje. 
    No, vodi li danas prevladavajući odgojni trend prema ovim ciljevima? Marunčić odgovara negativno. 
    – U krizi je obitelj, odgojni modeli i odgoj općenito. Kriza odgoja u obitelji plod je slabosti, nezrelosti i nespremnosti starijih članova obitelji, ali i zavodljivosti vanjskih negativnih utjecaja. Krizi doprinosi i svjetonazor koji pretjerano uzvisuje pojedinca i njegovu slobodu, a zaboravlja na njeno naličje – odgovornost, zaključuje.     

Zlatna pravila

    Za učinkovito promicanje takozvanog »povezujućeg roditeljstva« valja čestitati udruzi Roda (Roditelji u akciji) čiji je primarni postulat »osluškivanje potreba djeteta i reagiranje u smjeru njihova zadovoljenja«. Takozvana zlatna pravila nalažu da se djecu ne smije kažnjavati za loše ponašanje nego se truditi »eliminirati prilike za izazivanje takvog ponašanja«. Također, djecu ne valja ni kritizirati zbog lošeg ponašanja, jer treba uvijek razmišljati o tome da su djeca ustvari dobra i da imaju dobre namjere. Ako dijete ima bijesne ispade i napada druge (poput onog prvašića koji je u jednoj školi napadao nastavnike i učenike vičući »Kurvo!«, »Ubit ću te!«, »Smeće jedno!«), umjesto da ga kazni, roditelj treba meditirati o tome što se krije iza tih riječi i zbog čega to dijete pati. Uopće, roditelji imaju ulogu uspostaviti »banku ljubavi« i zasipati djecu nježnošću. 
    Sve ovo zvuči kao zaneseni eksperiment iz idealizma. A sudeći prema prevladavajućem modelu ponašanja djece, taj je eksperiment propao. Potvrđuju to i neke vrlo ozbiljne studije, poput one uglednog američkog sveučilišta Stanford, koja je 2007. godine pokazala da djeca koju se neprestano hvali kasnije smatraju da su inteligencija i talent dovoljni da bez imalo truda postigneš ono što želiš. Istraživanje je provela profesorica Carol Dweck, i to na 400 njujorških devetogodišnjaka koji su od roditelja »maženi i paženi«, i umjesto da kao rezultat takvog tretmana postanu samopouzdani i zadovoljni, postali su nesposobni nositi se s izazovima, zabrinjavajuće su lišeni motivacije, čime su poljuljani i izgledi da vode uspješan, kvalitetan i samostalan odrasli život. Eksperiment modernog, liberalnog odgoja, prelama se tako na leđima same djece. 
    Dječja psihologinja Sue Edgerley, autorica priručnika »5 keys Parenting« odvela je ovu ideju korak dalje. Njezina je priča zanimljiva. I sama pobornica povezujućeg roditeljstva, svoju je prvu kćer odgajala mrkvom (bez batine), ulagala puno vremena u predviđanje njezinih potreba i hirova, u kreiranje situacija u kojima su veće šanse da nepoželjno ponašanje bude izbjegnuto. No, djevojčica je do svog trećeg rođendana postala neukrotivo, razmaženo derište, ovisno o »scenama«. Edgerley je tada odlučila revidirati svoju dotad slijepu vjeru u ideju o neupitnoj roditeljskoj podršci djeci. Dovedena pred zid, okrenula se proučavanju rezultata modernih i tradicionalnih metoda odgoja. Zaključila je da nije problem u kćeri, nego u načinu na koji je odgajana.     
    Središnja os tradicionalnog roditeljstva je roditelj kojega se mora poštovati, i set čvrstih granica koje se ne smije prijeći. Ako dijete prekrši ta pravila, suočava se s neposrednim posljedicama, u obliku kazne. Tradicionalno roditeljstvo je šezdesetih godina prošlog stoljeća polako napuštano u korist modernog, manje restriktivnog roditeljskog stila, propagiranog kroz knjige doktora Spocka i drugih utjecajnih dječjih psihologa. Otad naovamo, uloge su postajale sve zamagljenije, disciplina manje jasna, izloženost negativnim vanjskim utjecajima veća, obiteljski život fragmentiraniji... Neke promjene bile su pozitivne, na primjer, veće učešće očeva u odgoju. Ipak, mnoge promjene rezultirale su negativnim rezultatima za roditelje, djecu i obitelji u cjelini. 
    – Usporedite modernu djecu s djecom koja su odgojena tradicionalnim metodama, i vidjet ćete da djeca danas imaju lošije manire i vrijednosti, manje poštovanja prema odraslima i osobito roditeljima, manje samokontrole i samodiscipline, siromašniju osobnu etiku i moral, te da su tjeskobnija i nesigurnija, kaže Sue Edgerley.     

Čvrsta pravila

Nakon što je svoju »problematičnu« kćer počela odgajati čvršćom rukom, problemi su nestali »kao rukom odneseni«. Principom neposrednih (ali primjerenih) kazni za neposredna kršenja čvrstih pravila Egderley se vodila i u odgajanju svojih drugih dvaju sinova i kaže da je zadovoljna i ponosna majka uspješne i sretne djece. O tome je iskustvu napisala »5 keys parenting«, bestseler u kojemu kaže da roditelji moraju prestati, za dobro svoje djece, biti njihovi prijatelji i opsesivno odgonetati razloge njihova lošeg ponašanja. Dobri stari udarac po guzi odaslat će jasnu poruku djetetu koje obijesno divlja, a bezobrazne tinejdžere koji su preveliki za udarce treba kazniti zatvaranjem u njihovu sobu, iz koje su prethodno sklonjene njihove osobne stvari, poput mobitela i računala s internetom. Autorica, bivša socijalna radnica, kune se u učinkovitost ove metode. (Možda bi ta metoda učinila dobro i jednoj mojoj poznanici, majci osebujne srednjoškolke, koja mi je u šali ispričala kako joj je kćer nakon roditeljskog sastanka u školi zaprijetila »razgovarat ćemo mi još doma!«, jer se pred njom požalila razredniku na njezino ponašanje.) 
    Sve je više skeptika koji odbacuju slijepu zaluđenost modernim roditeljstvom, uviđajući njegove opasne nuspojave. Hit knjiga autorskog dvojca Po Bronsona i Ashley Merryman »NurtureShock« (Šok odgoja), a u podnaslovu »Zašto je sve što smo znali o odgoju naše djece krivo«, koja na temelju novih znanstvenih spoznaja objašnjava zašto je pogrešno djecu tretirati kao »male odrasle« i bavi se nezahvalnim tinejdžerima, u Hrvatskoj je još uvijek nepoželjno štivo, budući da smo u odnosu prema roditeljstvu »zapeli« na utopijskom idealu povezujućeg roditeljstva koje, kanalizirano kroz interpretacije radikalnih udruga, posredno normira »prave roditelje« kao one kojima je roditeljstvo primarni, dominantni identitet, niječući na primjer majkama pravo da se ostvare kroz karijeru. 
    Koji god odgojni princip zastupali, rasprava o odgoju uvijek će biti jednako svježa kako je bila onda kad ga je Kant proglasio velikom tajnom usavršavanja ljudske naravi i putem do ostvarenja sretnije budućnosti ljudskog roda.

----------


## daddycool

Ima gospođa pravo na svoje mišljenje. Šteta je samo što ga ima mogućnost iznositi javno u novinama, a nema pojma što je točno povezujuće roditeljstvo.

----------


## mifija

Meni je tu strašno što je to dosta dug članak (u tiskanom izdanju, koje sam ja čitala, preko cijele dvije stranice). Mislim, ima svatko pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali tome ne bi trebale služiti dnevne novine. Ne znam uopće odakle bih počela, što me sve ljuti u ovome članku. Trenutno, vjerojatno, mi je ovo najstrašnije: 


> U svakom slučaju, parovi koji se kolebaju oko roditeljstva nisu nikad imali ovoliko razloga da konačno i potpuno odbace tu ideju: današnja su djeca anti-reklama za roditeljstvo.


 Sramota. Kao da je postati roditelj iskustvo na razini kupnje novih cipela.

----------


## cvijeta73

svaka od nas, koja ujutro ostavi dijete u vrtiću, zna za osjećaj kad odeš iz tog vrtića  na posao s osmijehom. jer ne možeš se ne nasmijati na prizor tih malih bića koja sjede za stolićem, svaki sa svojim doručkom, dok drugi s mukom oblače papučice, uvijek jedan plače za mamom, a ostala dvojica slažu puzle. a treći se ljuti na četvrtog jer bi oboje istu igračku.  
prizor koji ti osvježi dan i koji te drži još barem sat vremena vedrom...
svaka od nas zna da to jednostavno nije istina. djeca nisu sadisti, ni sebični ni okrutni ni lijeni ni škrti ni bezobrazni.
mala djeca u vrtiću nisu takva.
takva imaju debele šanse postati ako ih mi odrasli tako doživljavamo.
uf, što sam patetična danas. takav je dan.

----------


## spajalica

nema smisla se ljutiti i nervirati za gospodjino misljenje. Svako ima pravo na to. 
no kao sto daddy napisa probelm je sto ga ona ima mogucnost iznjeti u javnosti.
da postoji pravo novinarstvo, ono o kojem svi sanjamo zadnjih xy godina, gospodja bi prije nego bi napisla clanak i javno prozvala Udrugu ipak se bolje informirala.
ovak je pisala clanak i falilo joj je neko ime, neko opipljiv za probelme koje je napisala. pa eto ko ce prvi nego Roda  :Rolling Eyes: 

a sugovornica je nesot sto se nadam da nece nikad postati teta mom djetetu, a nadam se nicijem, pa cak ni na zamjeni.

----------


## Beti3

Ne znam kako ovo netko može smatrati uvredljivim:




> Za učinkovito promicanje takozvanog »povezujućeg roditeljstva« valja  čestitati udruzi Roda (Roditelji u akciji) čiji je primarni postulat  »osluškivanje potreba djeteta i reagiranje u smjeru njihova  zadovoljenja«. Takozvana zlatna pravila nalažu da se djecu ne smije  kažnjavati za loše ponašanje nego se truditi »eliminirati prilike za  izazivanje takvog ponašanja«. Također, djecu ne valja ni kritizirati  zbog lošeg ponašanja, jer treba uvijek razmišljati o tome da su djeca  ustvari dobra i da imaju dobre namjere.


Čitala sam subotu taj članak i baš sam htjela napisati kako se Roda pokazuje u dobrom smislu. Ja u ovom odlomku ne vidim ni sarkazam ni satiru, nego baš piše da Roda ima dobre stavove, no koje neki roditelji nisu dobro protumačili.

A što se tiče drugih stavova novinarke, može se raspravljati. No, trebamo priznati da je daleko lakše živjeti sa pristojnim djetetom koji je ravnopravan član obitelji, nego sa onim kojemu je sve dozvoljeno i ponaša se kao gazda u kući.

----------


## krumpiric

NIkad nisam imala iskustva s takvom tetom, hvala nebesima. 
Ne mogu doživljavati ljude koji imaju neprijateljske osjećaje prema djeci po defaultu. 
U društvu u kojem umiru sve ljudske vrijednosti, izlaz se nalazi u bešćutnosti, nedostatku ljubavi, hladnoći, zahlađenju odnosa, odvajanju od djece. Nalaze se opravdanja ljudima koji su odabrali za profesiju brigu o djeci, a djecu ne vole.
Smatra se da je toplina, briga i ljubav znak da djeca nemaju discipline ili se ponašaju izvan norma i granica društva. Iako im se roditelji ponašaju odgovorno-građanski i ljudski i uče ih da brinu i da im bude stalo.
Miješa se disciplina s brigom s emocijama. Svaki normalan psiholog, pa i npr. naša školska psihologica će reći "granice-s ljubavlju", ovakav odgoj i jesu granice s ljubavlju, učenje normama u pristojnim odnosima. 

Ima ona jedna stara pjesmica, možda je barem nju mogla pročitati, ako je bilo teško izučiti osnove AP-a, koje samo po sebi nije norma, ali dobro definira ono što i roda promovira:

*Djeca uče ono s čim žive*
Ako dijete živi s kritikom, uči osuđivati.
Ako dijete živi s nasiljem, uči se tući.
Ako dijete živi sa strahom, uči biti zabrinutim.
Ako dijete živi sa samilošću, uči samo sebe sažalijevati.
Ako dijete živi s ismijavanjem, uči se sramiti.
Ako dijete živi s ljubomorom, uči što je zavist.
Ako dijete živi sa stidom, uči se osjećaju krivnje.
Ako dijete živi s ohrabrivanjem, uči se samopouzdanju.
Ako dijete živi u toleranciji, uči se strpljenju.
Ako dijete živi s pohvalama, uči cijeniti.
Ako dijete živi s prihvaćanjem, uči se ljubavi.
Ako dijete živi s odobravanjem, uči voljeti samog sebe.
Ako dijete živi s priznanjem, uči da je dobro imati cilj.
Ako dijete živi s dijeljenjem, uči o velikodušnosti.
Ako dijete živi s poštenjem i pravednošću, uči da postoje istina i pravda.
Ako dijete živi sa sigurnošću, uči se vjeri u sebe i one oko sebe.
Ako dijete živi s prijateljstvom, uči da je svijet mjesto gdje je ugodno živjeti.
Ako vi živite s mirom, vaše će dijete živjeti spokojno.
S čime živi vaše dijete?Doroty Law Nolte

----------


## mala-vila

nadam se da ce ova "teta" do daljnjega ostati samo na zamjeni, dok jednog dana (sretan li će biti!), sto prije nadam se, ne odustane od karijere odgojiteljice i prebaci je na nesto sto joj više leži, gdje će se moći ispuniti kao osoba
svakako podržavam njenu odluku da ne postane roditelj, za neke to jednostavno NIJE

----------


## mimi 25

Citajuci ovaj clanak samo sam mislila kako ne zelim da moja djeca budu ovakva o kakviima se tu pise.
Odgajam ih prema "modernom" ili "Rodinom" modelu odgoja i najbolje sto znam prateci njih, njihove karaktere, njihove reakcija na razlicite metode odgoja. 
Odgajam li ih ispravno? Je li taj nacin odgoja ispravan?
Iskreno, i sama sam se bezbroj puta to zapitala...... I ne mogu reci sa sigurnoscu da radim dobro jer ce to samo vrijeme pokazati. 
Imamo losih dana kada sam sva u dvojbama i sumnjama, trebam li drugacije, radim li dobro, jesam li pogrijesila u odgoju....
A imamo i dobrih dana kada sam sigurna u ono sto radim i vjerujem da mi djeca nece postati kao ova opisana u clanku.
Na srecu, ovih drugih dana je vise,tako da mislim da smo na dobrom putu.
To je moje iskustvo s modelom odgoja.
A clanak.......kako ce ga tko dozivjeti ovisi o kolicini i vrsti informacija kojom citaoc raspolaze. I kritickom razmisljanju.
A tako je danas sa skoro svime sto mozemo procitati ili pogledati na tv....nije dobro ako samo upijamo ponudjeno bez vlastitog promisljanja!

----------


## Jelka

Ova teta mora biti izmišljeni lik jer odbijam vjerovati da u vrtićima postoji netko s takvim stavom. Inače je za nju to potpuno promašeno zanimanje, bolje bi joj bilo ostati doma, u svoja 4 zida. Nabrojala bih par zanimanja koja bih joj dodijelila, ali bih tako uvrijedila pošten narod.

----------


## trampolina

Za dobrim konjem se prašina diže.
A autorica članka je pomiješala sve što se pomiješati dalo.

Beti, ja sam citirani dio shvatila k'o teški cinizam.

----------


## Lutonjica

novinarka na žalost nema pojma što je to povezujuće roditeljstvo, te ga jako jako jaaaaaako pogrešno miješa s permisivnim roditeljstvom.

također očito ne zna razliku između zadovoljavanja djetetovih želja i zadovoljavanja djetetovih potreba. a to je jedna jako ključna razlika.

možda da malo bolje prouči tematiku prije nego počne pisati neki idući članak, o čemu god to bilo.

----------


## enchi

X na Lutonjicu! 

Žalosno je što se sve može progurati u novine!

----------


## Peterlin

> nadam se da ce ova "teta" do daljnjega ostati samo na zamjeni, dok jednog dana (sretan li će biti!), sto prije nadam se, ne odustane od karijere odgojiteljice i prebaci je na nesto sto joj više leži, gdje će se moći ispuniti kao osoba
> svakako podržavam njenu odluku da ne postane roditelj, za neke to jednostavno NIJE


Nadam se da je teta izmišljena. Ako nije, onda bi trebala razmisliti zašto još nije dobila ugovor za stalno.

Što se novinarke tiče, tja - ništa novo. Ljude treba educirati, ali to ne rade ovakvi novinari to radi Roda. I radit će još dugo - dokle god bude trebalo.

----------


## apricot

P - povezujuće
P - permisivno

ako ima još što na slovo "P", možda je ostavila za sljedeći članak

----------


## evey

> Nadam se da je teta izmišljena. Ako nije, onda bi trebala razmisliti zašto još nije dobila ugovor za stalno.


 Ovo sam i ja pomislila. 





> Ako dijete ima bijesne ispade i napada druge (poput onog prvašića koji je u jednoj školi napadao nastavnike i učenike vičući »Kurvo!«, »Ubit ću te!«, »Smeće jedno!«), umjesto da ga kazni, roditelj treba meditirati o tome što se krije iza tih riječi i zbog čega to dijete pati. Uopće, roditelji imaju ulogu uspostaviti »banku ljubavi« i zasipati djecu nježnošću.





> ...napadi na profesore postali su učestala stavka u crnoj kronici; nasmrt je, ni kriv ni dužan, premlaćen Luka Ritz; učenik petog razreda pretukao je profesoricu u Varaždinu; profesora Ivu Zuraka iz Medicinske škole u Rijeci napao je i teško fizički ozlijedio otac učenice koja je dobila jedinicu, a iz istog razloga u bolnici je završio profesor Fakulteta političkih znanosti...


Ne znam kako je ovo dokaz da je povezujuće roditeljstvo loše. Moglo bi biti samo dokaz da roditelji nisu "uspostavili »banku ljubavi« i zasipali djecu nježnošću" kako kaže novinarka.

Sad neću citirati ostatak gluposti u članku jer bih trebala citirati cijeli. Samo još ovo:




> Dobri stari udarac po guzi odaslat će jasnu poruku djetetu koje obijesno divlja, a bezobrazne tinejdžere koji su preveliki za udarce treba kazniti zatvaranjem u njihovu sobu, ...


 :Shock:  
Smije li uopće ovako nešto napisati??

----------


## vertex

Koje glupavo, ograničeno i zločesto pisanje. Ne znam je li mi gore da zaista postoji teta koja za djecu (redom!) smatra sadistima, ili da ju je ova sjajna novinarka izmislila za potrebe članka.

----------


## vertex

I zanimljivo, kao da su ta mala vrtićka čudovišta na Marsu, ili barem u gustišu amazonske prašume pa nije mogla otići pet dana po sat vremena do pet gradskih vrtića malo iz prve ruka promatrat male škrte sadiste. Ovako se, jadna, morala za priču osloniti na svjedočanstvo jedne jedine tete. Bit će ta teta jedini preživjeli svjedok, ostale su pojeli mali kanibali.

----------


## Mojca

> P - povezujuće
> P - permisivno
> 
> ako ima još što na slovo "P", možda je ostavila za sljedeći članak


P - pasivno 

Možda je to njoj sve isto?

----------


## mendula

Roda je pobrala puno simpatija zbog svoje reakcije na HZJZ+ušećerene žitarice, pa i u eksplicitnom članku u Glasu Istre (sestrinska dnevna novina). Ovaj članak ostavlja dojam vraćanja Rode _tamo gdje joj je mjesto_  :durise: .

Možda sam previše zaražena teorijama zavjere...

----------


## Lutonjica

> I zanimljivo, kao da su ta mala vrtićka čudovišta na Marsu, ili barem u gustišu amazonske prašume pa nije mogla otići pet dana po sat vremena do pet gradskih vrtića malo iz prve ruka promatrat male škrte sadiste. Ovako se, jadna, morala za priču osloniti na svjedočanstvo jedne jedine tete. Bit će ta teta jedini preživjeli svjedok, ostale su pojeli mali kanibali.


hahahahha
genijalno  :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> P - povezujuće
> P - permisivno
> 
> ako ima još što na slovo "P", možda je ostavila za sljedeći članak


Ovo je najgore od svega.
Možeš ti pisati o čemu hoćeš, ali ako pišeš o rukometu, nemoj kritizirati nogomet.

Htjela je reći da popustljivo roditeljstvo dolazi na naplatu, a umjesto "popustljivo" nazvala ga "povezujućim", što su dvije različite stvari.

Vjerujem da tete u vrtiću  doživljavaju puno veća "čudesa" od djece nego prije par desetljeća, a nastavnici u školi sigurno, i od djece i od njihovih roditelja, koji su taoci vlastitog potomstva i svoje nemoći da preuzmu kormilo odgoja.

No, ovoj teti sigurno nešto nije u redu sa živcima kad ona svugdje vidi samo takvu djecu, što je totalno nemoguće.

A optužiti za to "povezujuće roditeljstvo", baš ono čije metode roditelji uče i na tečajevima UNICEF-a u vrtićima, pokazuje silno neznanje novinarke.

Pobrkala je dvije stvari htijući dokazati svoju tezu, ili tezu te tete.

Debelo bih joj to odbila od plaće.

----------


## apricot

bome, da
članak će proći nekažnjeno
sutra bi, umjesto H2O, za vodu mogla napisati H2SO4
i nikom ništa, jel?

----------


## IvanaR

_poput onog prvašića koji je u jednoj školi napadao nastavnike i učenike vičući »Kurvo!«, »Ubit ću te!«, »Smeće jedno!«_
Baš se pitam od koga li je to pokupio :Undecided:  Izgleda da njegovi bake i deke nisu dovoljno disciplinovali njegovu mamu i tatu.

Šalu na stranu, čini mi se da u poslednje vreme ponovo postaje popularan ovaj tradicioni stroga disciplina model vaspitanja. Šteta što propuštamo priliku da nešto naučimo od društava koja su malo više od nas odmakla na polju međusobnog poštovanja (tu pre svega mislim na skandinavske zemlje i Holandiju). Ovako se samo teturamo između premisivnog i tradicionalnog modela, a nikako da kao društvo razvijemo neki novi kvalitet.

----------


## spajalica

pijes vodu kao vol a ne znas sto je H2O

 :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Btw... jedna teta s 30-godišnjim stažom v vrtiću mi je bila na razgovoru za čuvalicu. Pričali smo o svemu, pa i o razlikama u pristupima nekad i sad... sa suzama u očima je rekla: "...da smo bar onda radili onako kako se sad radi... sve smo krivo radili".

----------


## vertex

> pijes vodu kao vol a ne znas sto je H2O


 :Laughing: 
spajalica, oraspoložila si me !

----------


## pomikaki

Postoji li link na taj članak?

----------


## apricot

ako si pretplatnica

http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328592863I

----------


## rehab

> novinarka na žalost nema pojma što je to povezujuće roditeljstvo, te ga jako jako jaaaaaako pogrešno miješa s permisivnim roditeljstvom.
> 
> također očito ne zna razliku između zadovoljavanja djetetovih želja i zadovoljavanja djetetovih potreba. a to je jedna jako ključna razlika.
> 
> možda da malo bolje prouči tematiku prije nego počne pisati neki idući članak, o čemu god to bilo.


Pa to bi bio jedan normalan redoslijed događaja. Ali to ti danas nije fora. Danas svatko može pisati kako hoće, o čemu hoće. Nije bitno ni da se razumiješ u ono o čemu pišeš, ni da pročitaš malo o tome, niti da pitaš drugu stranu što ima reći na tu temu... Dovoljno je ubaciti malo senzacije, upakirati to u lijepi celofan i nekome tko ne zna što je AP (a ne zna niti autorica članka) dan je uljepšan zanimljivim štivom.

----------


## sirius

> I zanimljivo, kao da su ta mala vrtićka čudovišta na Marsu, ili barem u gustišu amazonske prašume pa nije mogla otići pet dana po sat vremena do pet gradskih vrtića malo iz prve ruka promatrat male škrte sadiste. Ovako se, jadna, morala za priču osloniti na svjedočanstvo jedne jedine tete. Bit će ta teta jedini preživjeli svjedok, ostale su pojeli mali kanibali.


 :Laughing: 
tvoje bi članke valjalo citati.   :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Čitala sam subotu taj članak i baš sam htjela napisati kako se Roda pokazuje u dobrom smislu.


beti, jel se zezaš il fakat nisi ubrala sarkazam u tekstu  :Confused: 
nevjerojatno.

a znate što me najviše nervira? taj novi val knjiga o odgoju, koji autorica nabraja. pa se sve vraća na dobra stara vremena, kad djeca nisu bila gazde u kući. e, to me najviše nervira. te površne self help knjige. u kojima je valjda i financijska kriza u svijetu uzrokovana AP roditeljstvom. a čime drugo.

dobro je moja pokojna nona govorila, sva sreća pa su djeca otporna na mudrolije odraslih. pa je prvo bio sok od naranče s dva mjeseca, pa sad nedaj bog agrume do godine dana, pa je kut super odgojna mjera, pa nedaj bog kut koji ostavlja doživotne traume...i tako unedogled.

----------


## vertex

> tvoje bi članke valjalo citati.


Hvala, ali to te forum vara, nikad pisca od mene  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> ako si pretplatnica
> 
> http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328592863I


nisam
bila sam malo guglala jučer jer sam htjela vidjeti članak i reakcije, bezuspješno, ali mi je izašlo dosta članaka iste autorice
neka književnica u usponu, izgleda
dosta angažirani tekstovi, feminizam i slično, što cijenim, ali malo prenabrijani http://www.libela.org/tagovi/maja-hrgovic/
npr ovaj mi je zapeo za oko: http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?article8723



> Gledala sam ljetos grupu djevojčica u parku. Njih pet. Imaju oko pet, šest godina, rekla bih, ne više. Pažnju su mi privukli njihovi rekviziti za igru. Sve su gurale dječja kolica. Onakva tanahna, sklopiva, ružičasta. S malim sklopljenim suncobranom i pripadajućom torbom zakačenom o ručke. U kolicima su ležale gumene bebe, dobro ušuškane u roza dekice. U svakim kolicima po jedna beba. Bebe imaju širom otvorene plave oči i rupicu na usnama. U tu se rupicu utakne duda bočice. Kad su djevojčice zauzele klupu pokraj pješčanika, uzele su bebe u naručje i stale ih hraniti bočicama s mlijekom. Jedna je djevojčica dugo namještala malu pamučnu kapu svojoj gumenoj bebi. Jedna je iz torbe izvukla pelenu pa presvukla svoju bebu na klupi. Prije toga je na nju prostrla dekicu, da bebi bude udobno.
> Bilo je nešto morbidno, uznemirujuće, u tom prizoru preplavljenom ružičastom bojom. Usuglašeno su izvodile taj ritual brige za gumenu dojenčad. Njihova je igra bila razrađena do najsitnijih detalja: umilno ljuljuškanje beba u naručju, nježno tepanje, hranjenje bočicom, nevjerojatno spretno baratanje pelenama i vlažnim maramicama.
> ​Naljutilo me to. Osjetila sam ljutnju prema roditeljima koji su kupili svojim kćerima ta kolica i te bebe. Te rekvizite za igranje očekivanih ženskih uloga u ovom opresivno heteronormativnom društvu. Kao da nije dovoljno to što će ih naš bijedni balkanski patrijarhat ionako cijeli život silom gurati prema ulogama rodilja, dojilja, brižnih kućanica, vjernih supruga, sebedarivih majki.


Potpuno se prepoznajem  :Grin:  moja curica je opsjednuta bebama, kolicama, pelenama i bočicama  :škartoc:  
Očito je moja greška što joj te _rekvizite_ nisam oduzela i stavila pod ključ, bez obzira na njene želje.

Ono što me još najviše čudi je da autorica ima dijete  :Unsure:

----------


## spajalica

vjerojatno ima decka, ni moj BC ne bi gurao kolica, ali me njegovi bakugani, gormiti i Ben10 isto ovako frustriraju kao i roza boju autoricu teksta.

----------


## vertex

Ja ću malo pogurat svoje dečke da kad odrastu preuzmu uloge rodilja i dojilja. Oni su voljeli gurat kolica kad su bili mali. D. je čak jako volio jednu bebu pa mislim da imam šanse.

----------


## cvijeta73

kad praksa razbije iluziju teorije 

 :Undecided: 

ovo je surov primjer.

no, vidim poveznicu. 

teorija koja kaže da je od krucijalne važnosti u kakvu se boju oblače curice i s kojim igračkama se igraju, kao i koje bajke čitaju, i da to presudno utječe na njihov budući život - ne stoji. il ju ja ne volim. nit podržavam.

a ova, moramo to priznati, jednostavno - ne voli djecu. osim svoje. čim vidi nešto morbidno u igri djevojčica u parku, hebeš lutke i kolica, djeca se IGRAJU. kako to može biti morbidno. 

vertex  :lool:

----------


## blackberry

> Ja ću malo pogurat svoje dečke da kad odrastu preuzmu uloge rodilja i dojilja. Oni su voljeli gurat kolica kad su bili mali. D. je čak jako volio jednu bebu pa mislim da imam šanse.


 :lool:

----------


## leonisa

> nisam
> bila sam malo guglala jučer jer sam htjela vidjeti članak i reakcije, bezuspješno, ali mi je izašlo dosta članaka iste autorice
> neka književnica u usponu, izgleda
> dosta angažirani tekstovi, feminizam i slično, što cijenim, ali malo prenabrijani http://www.libela.org/tagovi/maja-hrgovic/
> npr ovaj mi je zapeo za oko: http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?article8723
> 
> Potpuno se prepoznajem  moja curica je opsjednuta bebama, kolicama, pelenama i bočicama  
> Očito je moja greška što joj te _rekvizite_ nisam oduzela i stavila pod ključ, bez obzira na njene želje.
> 
> Ono što me još najviše čudi je da autorica ima dijete


a bas!
trebala si joj kupiti parni valjal i elektropneumatski cekic.
jedino sto sam u tom opisu vidjela je da se djeca ponasaju brizno i njezno prema tim bebama i zadovoljavaju im potrebe  :Grin:  a to sigurno nisu naucile citajuci pravila igre vec aktivnim sudjelovanjem u igri.
svaki suprotan zakljucak, meni je morbidan.

zanima me kakav bi komentar bio novinarke da je vidjela moju stariju s lutkom, kako dize majicu i gura joj sisu u usta. bitce da sam joj i to nametnula, kupila sam joj sise, a nisam smijela.
obiljezena dovjeka!  :drama:

----------


## spajalica

ne brini, ima jos jedna koja na ulici sjedi i doji svoju bebu, ko mala cigancica, od koga li je to samo vidjela  :alexis:

----------


## leonisa

je, al ta ne pokusava podojiti i pravu bebu- svoju sestru  :psiholog:

----------


## vertex

Ma meni uopće nije upitno da društvo stalno radi pritisak na djecu u smislu da ih gura prema stereotipnim rodnim ulogama. Od tete na kiosku koja kaže mom D. da su Winx za curice, preko mame koja ga hvali kako joj je on, dečko, bio dobar, a jedna curica, zamisli curica, se tako vitreno ponašala da je se boji drugi put povest u šetnju, pa do mame iz vrtića koja gleda (na vrtićkoj zabavi) jednu malu prijateljicu koja pleše li pleše i kometira: ovo je curica, a ne moja, moja samo divlja!
Ali ova, šta kaže cvijeta, ne voli djecu osim svoje, i to je ono što me preplavljuje iz ovih tekstova, a ne snaga uma i uvid u probleme društva.

----------


## leonisa

mudra vertex  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

vertex ajde bar voli neku, to vec daje nadu da ce moza zavoliti i tudju. no nije sigurno.

----------


## pomikaki

> vjerojatno ima decka, ni moj BC ne bi gurao kolica, ali me njegovi bakugani, gormiti i Ben10 isto ovako frustriraju kao i roza boju autoricu teksta.


U tekstu koji je citiran u uvodnom postu je napisala



> Iako cijenim njezinu iskrenost, dok je slušam, osjećam olakšanje što moja četverogodišnja kćer nije imala priliku imati nju za tetu.


I ja sam prvo htjela napisati da se čudim što ima curicu
onda bi ispalo da zbilja forsiram "ženske rekvizite" za curice
a nije, ja bih bila isto tako ponosna da moja curica voli sportove, alate, autiće 
i čak mi je žao da nije tako, ali to su neke moje projekcije sebe

baš zato se zapravo čudim što ona ima _dijete_, bilo kojeg spola
i ja sam prije što sam rodila mislila u tom smjeru - samo ipak mislim da sam bila malo manje spremna suditi, pogotovo toliko žestoko
ali nakon što sam rodila i uronila u taj svijet djece, svoje i tuđe, uvidjela sam koliko je bitno ostaviti za sobom principe koji se kose s individualnosti pojedinog djeteta

----------


## Kosjenka

Moj sin je dojio svoje plišance, stariji.
A manji se igra s barbikama, sirene i vile su mu najdraža stvorenja.
E da, i te barbike smo mu posebno išli kupovati, nije da ih je imao od sestre/sestrične ili nekog drugog ženskog čeljadeta.

----------


## vertex

> vertex ajde bar voli neku, to vec daje nadu da ce moza zavoliti i tudju. no nije sigurno.


A u biti, o tome voli li svoje ne znamo ništa, to je cvijeta tako postavila, a ja sam (prihvaćajući društveni stereotip da svaka majka voli svoje dijete  :Laughing:  ) uzela za činjenicu.

----------


## leonisa

dijete i onako uci gledajuci zivot oko sebe, najvise.
nece ona biti drugacija ako ima crno plavu dekicu s traktorom otisnutim na njoj ako joj je predstava koju gleda svaki dan i igrokaz koji slusa svaki dan ovakav ili onakav.
koliko tih "roza" djevojcica se s deckima kasnije, kad im lutke dosade, a dosade, poigraju, npr. s nogometnom loptom.
al za to treba djecu promatrati malo duze od par minuta u parku.

----------


## spajalica

zaboravih taj dio cetverogodisnje kci.
i sama se kocim, pri prigovaranju mojoj kceri koja je olicenje curice, sto ja nikad nisam bila, u toj dobi sam unistila sve lutke mojoj starijoj sesrti. Prica o LeliBeli koji sam ja "navodno" izmasakrilala je legendarana u nasoj familiji. zbog svog ponasanja sam prozvana banditom  :Storma s bičem: 

ali ikao ne volim roza boju, sve to sto bi curice trebale voliti prema stereotipima, ne pada mi napamet ista oduzimati mom djetetu, koje uziva u igri kakva je gore opisana. 
mozda je moja zato razmazena i zbog nje ce HR bankrotirati i otici k vragu.

----------


## spajalica

> A u biti, o tome voli li svoje ne znamo ništa, to je cvijeta tako postavila, a ja sam (prihvaćajući društveni stereotip da svaka majka voli svoje dijete  ) uzela za činjenicu.


i eto onih na rodinom forumu prihvatile stereotip majke  :Laughing:

----------


## vertex

> i eto onih na rodinom forumu prihvatile stereotip majke


Misliš da si širokih vidika, a onda te Balkan u tebi zaskoči kad se najmanje nadaš  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

:Laughing: 
ja moram priznati da neke stereotipe volim, hbg ga.  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> Moj sin je dojio svoje plišance, stariji.


I naš jedan mali prijatelj, taj se nadojio s dvoje mlađih uz sebe. I uvijek su njegovi plišanci negdje ušuškani, paženi i maženi. Srednji nema takvih afiniteta.

----------


## pomikaki

> kad praksa razbije iluziju teorije 
> 
> 
> 
> ovo je surov primjer.
> 
> no, vidim poveznicu. 
> 
> teorija koja kaže da je od krucijalne važnosti u kakvu se boju oblače curice i s kojim igračkama se igraju, kao i koje bajke čitaju, i da to presudno utječe na njihov budući život - ne stoji. il ju ja ne volim. nit podržavam.
> ...


Mislim da ne voli ljude općenito  :Unsure: 
otprilike s jednakom fobijom će analizirati djecu u parku i zatvorenike 
jedan od komentara na ovaj članak koji je po meni dobro pogodio bit:



> Razočaravajuće od jedne Maje Hrgović. Dobro, bila je iskrena i to treba pozdraviti. Od nekog tako poznatog i hvaljenog kao što je ona, očekivala bih da je o svemu dobro razmislila prije odlaska u zatvor. Što je mislila, na koga će tamo naići? Na kradljivce bicikala?Što se tiče tog pervertita i silovatelja, jest da nam je svima odvratan njihov zločin, ali nisu ni svi zatvorenici isti, niti je svaki zločin isti, a moramo ponekad uzeti u obzir i da nisu ni svi zatvorenici tamo krivi, iako većina jest.
> Mislim da uopće nije dublje promislila zatvorski sustav i uopće kriminal, prekršaje i zločine te ljude koji su tamo zatvoreni.
> Niti je M. Hrgović izašla iz tog zatvora s nekim dubljim uvidom u cjelokupnu problematiku i osobnim pokušajem da se bori protiv svojih predrasuda ili da kaže sama sebi da nije tamo samo zbog pervertita i silovatelja, nego i zbog drugih, možda zbog one plavuše i Romkinje. Mene je razočarala zato što znam za njene mnogo bolje tekstove.
> 
> Razočaravajući je njen elitizam i odustajanje od bilo kakvog angažmana. Uloga književnosti je i izazivanje empatije, provokacija itd.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Svasta.

----------


## spajalica

pomi, nisam citala clanak o zatvorenicima, niti mi se gospodju sad da istrazivati, ali iz svega mi samo pada na pamet, da je nasla nacin kako privuci paznju. 
a sjecam se kad sam bila jos djete, rekli su mi da te koje vole privlaciti paznju je najefikasnije eliminirati ne prihvacanjem takve vrste igre (jos jedan stereotip)

----------


## pomikaki

> pomi, nisam citala clanak o zatvorenicima, niti mi se gospodju sad da istrazivati, ali iz svega mi samo pada na pamet, da je nasla nacin kako privuci paznju. 
> a sjecam se kad sam bila jos djete, rekli su mi da te koje vole privlaciti paznju je najefikasnije eliminirati ne prihvacanjem takve vrste igre (jos jedan stereotip)


može biti... mene je baš zaintrigiralo, nisam ni imala namjeru da je eliminiram  :Smile:  premda mi se javila misao da je malo previše seciram. Ima žena pravo na mišljenje, a evo, svašta se objavljuje u novinama. O forumima da se ni  ne govori  :Smile:

----------

